# Montana & Wyoming Trip Pictures



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

In the spirit of AaronT's recent post, I just returned this afternoon from a quick roadtrip through North Dakota, Montana, Wyoming and South Dakota. Here's some of the quick pictures that I've viewed after taking:









That's a scenic overlook of Teddy Roosevelt National Park in North Dakota









Last Stand Hill at the Little Bighorn National Battlefield in Montana









Devil's Tower in Wyoming

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, some very cool landmarks nailalc! 

One of these days I should head out that way, since my daughter lives in Rapid City and our company has a branch out in Gillette.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I love the midwest.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful places! Someday I would like to visit the Midwest, also, I love rocks.
Speaking of rocks, did you bring home anything cool for the tank(s)?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pics


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> Originally posted by SkinniMini
> _Speaking of rocks, did you bring home anything cool for the tank(s)?_


This was 2000 mile road trip in about 3 1/2 days, pretty quick. Grab everything you can get with a camera. I'm a huge 1860-70s Northern Plains Indian buff so WY, MT, ND, SD is like a mecca to me. I head out there every summer. Seeing all the bikers from Sturgis was an additional plus this year. For those used to the big city, this region could be a little shell shocking. I love leaving the Minneapolis area to go a place that is much quieter, less people and calmer, if that makes sense.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

That first picture is just gorgeous! Our mountains/landscapes around here certainly don't look like that


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

I like the lighting on the first image. Very well done.


----------

